
Creating Raspberry Pi Applications with Raylib and Ruby - akdas
https://avikdas.com/2019/02/19/creating-raspberry-pi-applications-with-raylib-and-ruby.html
======
akdas
This is part of an ongoing series where I'm documenting everything I'm
learning as I create a heads-up display on my Raspberry Pi. Because I was
using the Pi as a server before, I didn't want to install a full desktop
environment just for one application. This in turn has taken me down a path of
learning more about building lightweight applications, and I wanted to share
what I've learned with others.

Note: I've been publishing to Medium and mirroring on my own blog until I get
the styling on my blog worked out. I know folks on HN aren't big fans of
Medium, so I submitted the version on my blog.

Original medium link in case the styling on my blog has issues:
[https://medium.com/@avik.das/creating-raspberry-pi-
applicati...](https://medium.com/@avik.das/creating-raspberry-pi-applications-
with-raylib-and-ruby-fba3d35b2877)

